# Comp-tac review



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Got my holsters today. Very pleased with both, especially with the 2 o'clock. It fits me like a dream. Being that it's full kydex, the gun slides in and out smoothly, locks well enough for good retention, and has the perfect ride height. It's a clip-style attachment, so you can attach and detach it without undoing the belt.

The OWB Minotaur Gladiator needs some work. The part that sits against the body is leather, so it's really stiff and the fit is extremely tight. I'll be wrapping the XD in a plastic bag to stretch it out.

Now, the problem is the belt clips. It has wrap-around leather pieces that have the tightest fitting snap buttons ever. The problem is that they're way too short to fit around a 1 3/4" belt. I was able to slide a 1" dress belt through without too much trouble, but they need to be stretched out more than Jenna Jameson to fit on a 1 3/4" belt. I think what I'll do is get some metal that's the same width and thickness of my belts, wrap the edges in duct tape, wet the straps down pretty well with gun oil, and jam the metal pieces in and let it sit until they're stretched and formed so they'll fit around my belts. Leather can be tricky sometimes, but it's easily worked with.

Here are some pics. The Minotaur pic looks awful as the little 1" dress belt wasn't holding my pants or the gun up well. Once it's formed properly I'll get some better pics up. Keep in mind some of them are mirror shots so it looks like a left-handed rig.









































































Ugh, my abs need more work than the holster does.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I might add that the lead time was 2 weeks. I ordered them on a Thursday night, received an email 12 days later that they holsters had been made and sent to the shipping department, and received 15 days later (two weeks from the Friday after I ordered them). I'm very impressed with their non-automatic customer service line, and the holsters were very reasonably priced, considering their quality.

And the Minotaur...sexiest holster I've ever laid eyes on. I might OC just to show it off, lol.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Less time in front of mirror. More time cleaning room...:mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

After a couple of days of stretching the leather belt loops/clips, I was able to get it mounted on a 1 3/4" belt. Both are mirror shots.


----------

